# Гендель - Пассакалия



## combat88 (23 Апр 2010)

ищу ноты Handel - Passacaglia (Гендель - Пассакалия) для баяна в обработке Е. Дербенко


----------



## zet10 (23 Апр 2010)

Классная штука!Но почему именно Дербенко? Советую взять в Оригинале,если будут проблеммы с переложением с удовольствием помогу.С уважением Юрий.


----------



## andrey.p6 (2 Май 2015)

Мне понравилась обработка именно Дербенко, тоже хотелось бы найти ноты.


----------

